# seeking answers



## Driftwood (Nov 1, 2007)

Hello,

I have a different post in the men's clubhouse about my marriage but I saw this section and decided that I needed to post something here to. Over the past few years I have come to believe that I have a few problems and have no where to turn. I believe that I have a Social Anxiety. I was told at a young age that I am bi-polor, manic-depressent. I also have ADHD. The reason I have come to this choice about the Social anxiety is because I hate going anywhere now. I dont like to talk to people face to face. I feel out of place, confused, withdrawn from people when in public. I will speak when spoken to but dont like start a conversation or even know how to start one. For a long time I just thought I was being shy... but hell now aday I dont even like to order my own food at dinner... I just dont like to talk to people. This is something that I want to over come so much but have no idea how... The thought od this problem to me is really strange. I use to be such a social butterfly. This problems bothers me so bad that I believe that it is one of my depression problems. I have felt that may parts of my life are in ruin and that I can not figure a way to fix it. I can not afford to seek councling. So here I am for Ideas. Maybe a new friend for support. Something... I just dont feel that I have anyone to turn to.

Thanks,
Driftwood


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

Bipolar disorder also known as manic depression. 

Bipolar can be treated with medications and/or therapy or counseling.

Signs and symptoms of the depressive phase of bipolar disorder include: persistent feelings of sadness, anxiety, guilt, anger, isolation and/or hopelessness, disturbances in sleep and appetite, fatigue and loss of interest in usually enjoyed activities, problems concentrating, loneliness, self-loathing, apathy or indifference, depersonalization, loss of interest in sexual activity, shyness or social anxiety, irritability, chronic pain (with or without a known cause), lack of motivation, and morbid ideation.

The best thing for you to do is get professional help.

The problem is do you THINK you have it. Has a GP/psychiatrist said you have this?

Family Support
The Center for Mental Health Services awards grants to statewide, family-run networks to provide support and information to families of children and adolescents with serious emotional, behavioral, or mental disorders. For more information, contact:

Donna L. Dittrich, Executive Director
MO-SPAN
470 Rue Saint Francois
Florissant, MO 63031
Phone: 314-972-0600

Centers for Medicare and Medicaid Services (CMS)
The Centers for Medicare and Medicaid Services, which are part of the Department of Health and Human Services, investigate some complaints about treatment facilities that receive Medicare and Medicaid funding. For further information at the national level, contact:

Centers for Medicare and Medicaid Services
7500 Security Boulevard
Baltimore, MD 21244-1850
Phone: 410-786-3000
Toll-free: 877-267-2323
TDD: 866-226-1819 
E-mail: [email protected]
Internet: Centers for Medicare & Medicaid Services

Advocacy Organizations
Mental Health America (formerly the National Mental Health Association) maintains a referral and information center and can help you locate local chapters. These local groups have information about community services and engage in national and State level advocacy. For more information about the association, write or call:

Mental Health America Resource Center
2000 N. Beauregard Street - 6th Floor
Alexandria, VA 22311
Phone: 703-684-7722
Toll-free: 800-969-6642
TDD: 800-433-5959 
Fax: 703-684-5968
E-mail: [email protected]
Internet: Mental Health America: Welcome

The National Alliance on Mental Illness maintains a helpline for information on mental illnesses and referrals to local groups. The local self-help groups have support and advocacy components and offer education and information about community services for families and individuals. For information about the Alliance's affiliates and activities in your State, contact:

NAMI Missouri
1001 Southwest Boulevard, Suite E
Jefferson City, MO 65109
Phone: 573-634-7727
Toll-free: 800-374-2138 
Fax: 573-761-5636
E-mail: [email protected]

Missouri Coalition of 

Community Mental Health Centers

915 Southwest Blvd., Suite A
Jefferson City, MO 65109
Phone (573) 634-4626

draconis


----------



## kajira (Oct 4, 2007)

At least you are acknowledging there is an issue which for most is the hardest step. I encourage you to get the extra help in hopes of making your life better.


----------



## Delphi (Nov 28, 2007)

Social anxiety is just that, ANXIETY. It took me years to figure out that finding the causes and managing the symptoms of anxiety were more important than trying to develop social skills. So why are you anxious? What are you saying to yourself, what do you believe about yourself or other people? What events have dented your confidence and made you afraid? 

The things that have been most helpful for me are breathing exercises and analyzing and then challenging the self-sabotaging things I tell myself.


----------



## mollyL (Dec 31, 2007)

Dear heart, if you think you can't afford counseling, that's not true. If you can't get help through the state, there are private practices that charge a patient by their ability to pay. If you belong to a church they should be able to point you toward therapy. There are some health care systems (such as a hospital attached to doctor's clinics) that have their own systems that will do the same thing. Call them and ask.
But, more to the point, what doctor diagnosed you with so many problems and why hasn't he gotten you counseling? It's not supposed to be that a doctor tells you "Well, you are bi-polar" and then doesn't take steps to get you on medication (which there are also programs to make it affordable) and get you whatever other treatments you may need. I felt just like you with also the social anxiety, I was diagnosed as bi-polar and given appropriate medication and counseling. I cannot tell you how much it has changed my life and my family's life, all for the good. I can get depressive feelings but they are now under control. I enjoy being in social situations now and I look forward now, not behind.I was in counseling for a couple of years but I don't feel the need for it now, and with my psychologist's blessing, I don't go anymore. Please, dear, call your doctor tomorrow. Life is so good and beautiful...some years ago I never thought I'd say it again. Someday you can say the same thing if you will fight for yourself now.


----------

